# How does a destination diver and a newbee get started out of the Pensacola pass



## Fajah (Apr 8, 2009)

I have had a cert since 01 and my buddy just got his. I have dove in Cancun and Hawaii, once out of Destin and once in Pensacola. We are both new and have all the gear except tanks. We both have Glacier Bay cats...mine 22 and his 26. 

Have very low to no experience, how should we get started diving and then spearing?

We both like to fish and think speargun fishing would be the thing to do.

Input welcome.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

I have been diving since 1970 and I strongly recommend you take it slowly. There is absolutely nothing down there that is worth your life. That being said start of slowly and shallow and get used to your gear and the water and then move deeper and then take on spearfishing, and go at your own pace. Do not push yourself.


----------



## Fajah (Apr 8, 2009)

Lobsterman,

We had thought of diving on the new (last June) FADs that I think are in fairly shallow water. What would you recommend for a shallow dive location and depth?


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

First off I would try and make it to the free spearfishing seminar at MBT this friday! Heres the post on it...

<a href="http://orangebeachfishingforum.com/Topic571840.aspx">http://orangebeachfishingforum.com/Topic571840.aspx</a>

Everything is covered, from gear, techniques, safety, shot placement...you name it. And a lot of things you never thought of if you are still new to it, are talked about.

There a lot of fun, and there will be a lot of great spearfishermen there, alot of em from this forum, and you can get all the advice you need...and a bunch of tall tales too...haa haa.

But having boats, you will have no problem getting someexperiencedguys to head out with you and show you the ropes.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Fajah (23/05/2010)We had thought of diving on the new (last June) FADs that I think are in fairly shallow water. What would you recommend for a shallow dive location and depth?*


*


For a first dive go to the three Barges they are only a few hundred yards further to the East of those reef balls and there is much more to see at the barges. If there's anything left of the reef balls after last years storms. Here's the numbers for the South end of the Barges 

30 17.424 87 13.238 

Have fun







*


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

And on them 3 barges...scout around the area with your bottom machine on and mark different pieces. They have been torn up and scattered...I got about a dozen "chunks" of em entered in my GPS. And you can swim around to the different pieces.

SHot my very first AJ there.


----------



## Fajah (Apr 8, 2009)

> *Clay-Doh (23/05/2010)*And on them 3 barges...scout around the area with your bottom machine on and mark different pieces. They have been torn up and scattered...I got about a dozen "chunks" of em entered in my GPS. And you can swim around to the different pieces.
> 
> SHot my very first AJ there.


OK, got the numbers for 3 barges, and will make sure to get to the MBT seminar Friday night.....

Thanks for the info.


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

There are alot of divers and spearfishermen on here that are always willing to talk spearing and most are always looking for a ride. Just post up and you'll have experienced guys knocking your door down to show you the ropes.


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

go to MBT Divers and they should be able to hook you up. Answer questions and whatever you need. They are good guys

Wes Sherouse


----------

